# I cant ride a ROCKER!



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

thats strange that you wouldnt be able to get it. then again i basically learned on a banana-tech board so...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not into steering from the middle as opposed to the end contacts points. It's good to hear other opinions on rocker that are similar to mine. I'm sure anyone could get used to rocker if they put the time in, but for me it takes more effort to gain control, which kind of defeats the purpose of rocker for me. And with all the different types of rocker coming and going, I don't want to get used to a board they stop making the next year...ie Custom V-Rocker.


----------



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I learned on a camber and then went to my K2 Parkstar (jibrocker just like your www). I was very comfy on a camber and then the first night out on the Parkstar it was like learning how to snowboard again. I spent the first hour and a half just getting comfy and then by the end of the night I had gotten almost back to where I was. HOWEVER and a BIG however, I had shitty bindings on the board the first night because I was waiting on my new bindings to come in where were '10 Flow NXT AT-SE's. The next day out on the new bindings hooooooooly shit the difference was immediate. I was 10x's more comfortable and everything was so precise. The NXT's I ride now are much more stiff (4.5/5 on the Flow rating) and I think that is one of the big reasons since the Parkstar (and the www) are a more flexy board, you need a stiffer binding to help transfer energy into control. The same exact thing for my buddy who made the switch to his NS Legacy-r coming from camber, his first night sucked till he received his new stiffer styled bindings and it was 10x's better.

Now, I looooove my setup. It's perfect and I'm progressing extremely fast on it. (typically pull of a new trick or two an outing)

Sooo, my suggestion now is to take a look at your bindings as they may be the reason why you are not liking your experience.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Rockers take getting used to. I tried rockered boards for the first time this year when I demoed 2011 boards. Needless to say, it was pretty damn different.

I had similar problems that you are experiencing, but only on steeper and faster runs. This is where a lot of rockers suck. They just aren't meant for riding on hardpack/icey steeps. Rockers are great for freestyling and powder riding. Now, some rockers are combined with various tech to tackle those above mentioned issues. Mervin Boards (Lib Tech, GNU, Roxy, Rossignol) did a great job with combining some of their rocker boards with their Magnatraction. Magnatraction owns the hardpack/ice.

Another issue you need to consider is the height of the rocker. If you get a rockered park board, then the rocker will be higher which means it is harder to engage the edges. This is very useful for jibbers (rails, boxes, etc...), but absolutely sucks for all-mountain.

As for your K2 WWW, you have the Jib Rocker which is their higher profile rocker tech. You will be much better off with their All-Mountain rocker like in the Turbo Dream. I know you mentioned that you do park, but since this is your first rocker, a more low profile rocker would be a better introduction to this technology.

Burton's V-Rockers are inherently lower profile, so you'll be good with those as well. Ride's DH2 has a low-pro rocker too.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm in love with the r.c. tech. After my first run I was stoked. After my first run on my reg camber hitting rails this year I was bummed out that i'd been riding that board for so long. Im real stoked on the contact points.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

its not for everyone. i bought my RC board at the end of last season cause the guy just couldnt get into it.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh boy...you guys have me nervous!

I just set up my new NeverSummer EVO-R with the Rocker/Camber tech and I'm headed out to break it in tomorrow night. I ride on mostly hardpack and ice and do a lot of carving. I also like to spin and jump so I thought this would be the right fit for me. We never have powder here on the Ice (east) Coast. I've been boarding for 12 years so I'm pretty confident I can get used to it. 

I just hope I didn't buy into a fad! I'll report back after tomorrow.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

you should be fine. i didnt think it took that much "getting used to".


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

Veccster said:


> Oh boy...you guys have me nervous!
> 
> I just set up my new NeverSummer EVO-R with the Rocker/Camber tech and I'm headed out to break it in tomorrow night. I ride on mostly hardpack and ice and do a lot of carving. I also like to spin and jump so I thought this would be the right fit for me. We never have powder here on the Ice (east) Coast. I've been boarding for 12 years so I'm pretty confident I can get used to it.
> 
> I just hope I didn't buy into a fad! I'll report back after tomorrow.




dude you will love the evo-r. when i first got my sl-r i couldn't find a single thing that i didn't like with their rocker system, honestly.


----------



## jim0ne (Sep 10, 2009)

I havent found a r.c board that much harder to ride. It usually takes a few runs to get use to it, but after that it's all fun. Just take it easy on the first few run to get to know the board.


----------



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

All I ride on is ice/machine made snow since I live in KS/MO and my rocker turns/rides awesome. Occassionally we get a good dump. It was all in my binding setup though. Next time out with the new bindings everything was sraight again.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Cool...I can't wait to try it out.

I'm heading out solo tomorrow so I can take my time and really focus on learning the board. It's going to be mostly natuaral snow on groomed slopes. Shouldn't be much ice and no powder. 

I am soooo damn excited to try it out! Our local resort in Western PA has gotten hammered with snow (180" or 15' so far this year) and conditions should be awesome!


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Don't even sweat riding the Evo-R, I loaned it off a buddy and it was just as easy to ride as my cambered X8. It does "feel" different, but was totally comfortable on it after a couple runs. Have fun on it!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

That's because rocker camber sucks. I remember when I was a kid and was poor and my parents would buy us super noodly low end liquids and we couldnt jump anything on them because they were too soft and couldnt help but wash out. That's what rocker feels like.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

there's seems to be confusion between RC and R.C.. 

The op was talking about K2's RC (reverse camber), which is the like the first generation banana shape.

...and some of you are talking about R.C. (rocker + camber), which is the combination of reverse camber and standard camber originated by neversummer and recently copied by mervin


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

I rode around 30days on the 08 uninc last year, and switched to the 10 trice c2btx and 09 www rocker (which I sold). www rocker is definitely an easy board to ride. hard to catch edge and great to learn on. Trice on the other hand feels too loose on c2btx. I get a bit scared riding hard on c2 compared to riding on regualr camber. The stability is just not there for the bigger jumps


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just remember you steer underfoot and not at the tips like with a cambered deck.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

I had been on a cambered deck for roughly ten years. I found it a bit difficult getting use to the rocker design on this season's deck. But by the second day on the hill, it felt natural. I took my old deck for a run last time out and I couldn't believe how I rode something so rigid and dead feeling.

I didn't think I'd like reverse camber, but like everything else...it just takes some getting use to.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Rocker is sweet


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

How did you go with your full rocker eventually? Did it work out? Any tips to share?
Really interested to know since I'm having issues with full rocker board as well, and keen to figure out how to make it work. I've just got my hands on an Arbor Cadence, full rocker with grip edge tech (wavy sidecuts with added contact points to increase edge hold).


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

necro! abort! abort! GET OVER HERE CORAL!








for reference..


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Anais said:


> How did you go with your full rocker eventually? Did it work out? Any tips to share?
> Really interested to know since I'm having issues with full rocker board as well, and keen to figure out how to make it work. I've just got my hands on an Arbor Cadence, full rocker with grip edge tech (wavy sidecuts with added contact points to increase edge hold).


Hey Anais, the original poster hasn't posted here for 5 years so I'd be surprised if you get a response from them.

If you want my opinion on full rocker? Well its not for me though I can see it has its uses. It does make learning relatively easy as it's extremely forgiving - this also means means that you may learn with sloppy technique that won't help going forward.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Push your knees out instead of in. /thread

Mods, lock this!


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

jae said:


> necro! abort! abort! GET OVER HERE CORAL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol~~ should have checked history before digging graves huh~~ 
Well, to my own defence, you never know, they may just start walking like in the TV series! :grin:


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

Snow Hound said:


> Hey Anais, the original poster hasn't posted here for 5 years so I'd be surprised if you get a response from them.
> 
> If you want my opinion on full rocker? Well its not for me though I can see it has its uses. It does make learning relatively easy as it's extremely forgiving - this also means means that you may learn with sloppy technique that won't help going forward.


:grin: that proves how helpful you guys are even when I'm accidentally digging in graves, there will be someone there to hold my hands and show me out. 

em~~~ funny thing about the forgiving part... whenever I'm trying to turn properly, I tripped over on that thing all over the places. If I was using toe edge, I got caught on toe edge, if I was using heel edge, I got caught on my heel edge... got me quite confused about what they say "forgiving"... just felt like saggy old slippers, instead of supposedy being comfy, all it does is twisting one's ankles...


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

Anticrobotic said:


> Push your knees out instead of in. /thread
> 
> Mods, lock this!


:grin:I'll let the grave rest in peace, and start a new thread if I still can't figure out how to ride my full rocker properly after another try. thanks for the tip, that was the first thing I tried, it definitely helped, but not enough... let's say I still hated the banana than felt in love with it and start to realize it's merits.


----------



## milwaukeeater (Feb 26, 2020)

rocker is good for powder and rails, that's it... the fact the a company adds 'wavy' edges to improve turning/carving is proof that it needs help in that dept. if i was riding 2-4 feet of mountain powder every day a rocker/camber is the way to go. if you never see a rail or more than 12 inches of powder(mid west) then i would never get a rocker deck. traditional camber decks will always turn & feel better at high speeds. you just have to ride/set them up for the deep stuff, but then again most people/kids are riding too small of deck for powder these days anyways. on hard pack i'm sure you can learn to ride that wavy rocker/camber edge but it will never turn or act like a true camber deck, never... why have a deck you have to 'rock' and 'activate' to ride, a traditional camber deck will always turn when you want it to turn, will pop when you want it to pop. Again if you are riding powder its a entirely different story. I've gone back to buying older decks. vintage burton and never summer. i rarely spend more then $100 on a deck and smile every time i ride them.. i don't live out west in the mountains any more thou... i do miss that. I did this mid west road gap last year on a 15+ year old 170 never summer legacy that rides like new. i'm 47 years old.


----------



## bolake (Nov 14, 2019)

milwaukeeater said:


> rocker is good for powder and rails, that's it... the fact the a company adds 'wavy' edges to improve turning/carving is proof that it needs help in that dept. if i was riding 2-4 feet of mountain powder every day sure rocker/camber may be the way to go to. if you never see a rail or more then 6-8 inches of powder(mid west) then i would never get a rocker deck.
> traditional camber decks will always turn better and feel better at high speeds. you just have to ride/set them up for the deep stuff, but then again most people/kids are ridding too small of deck for powder these days anyways.
> I've gone back to buying older decks. vintage burton and never summer. i never spend more then $100 on a deck and smile every time i ride them.. i dont live out west in the mountains any more thou.
> View attachment 152968


why is this your first post and how did you find it


----------



## milwaukeeater (Feb 26, 2020)

just searched 'why rocker camber sucks' and found this site, so i joined!


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

And why was a potato instead of camera used to capture the road gap?

Cool story though bro.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Someone was trying to take a picture of aliens and he photo bombed the picture.


----------



## milwaukeeater (Feb 26, 2020)

Snow Hound said:


> And why was a potato instead of camera used to capture the road gap?
> 
> Cool story though bro.


my bro wadded it up and got his lense fogged, i was not ther to make sure he cleaned it prior to taking picture ;-)


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

10 years on, did eug3fo end up successfully riding his rocker board? This is like waiting for the Duke Nukem sequel...


----------

